
Two types of command-line interfaces (2016) - pcr910303
http://ballingt.com/rich-terminal-applications/
======
emj
Editing multiline commands directly on the commandline in Fish and IPython5 is
a nice feature, I do feel that Jupyter notebooks or Org-mode with langservers
is another type of CLI that should be mentioned. With that said I feel that
Excel is counterpoint, it has something similar to CLIs as well; it can
instantaneously display and filter lots of data. This is where Org-mode and
Notebooks fails they have a laggy UI when you give them too much data.

~~~
d0mine
are you kidding?

It is easy to perform calculations involving millions of numbers in org-mode
(e.g., using numpy) that I wouldn't even try in Excel (is there a limit of 16k
columns?)

~~~
emj
Thanks for bringing that up, I'm not talking about calculation, it's text
output that is formated to be visible on screen (i.e. terminal), and Emacs
shell has historically had a really crappy latency when displaying lots of
data. Excel oftens out preforms custom Notebooks for data that fits its scope.
Which is why Excel is used so much, it feels very when working with somethings
meaning it gets used in areas where it should not be.

This musing to me is not about which tool is the best but what UI feels good
to use, even though it CLI based.

